# Ollie and Kitty making out like teenagers



## RBark (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i322KFq7Bhc


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Poor little Kitty - about to drown! That tongue is as big as Kitty's face! 8O 

Such a sweet video, though. :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Very cute!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Kitty abuse.


----------



## RBark (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you serious or joking? They love being together and cuddle together at night. They play all the time and ollie is so gentle with him.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Ollie is so darned cute he needs to come to my house.


----------



## RBark (Sep 16, 2007)

Leazie said:


> Ollie is so darned cute he needs to come to my house.


Thanks!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I think she was trying to be funny. :wink:


----------



## Frostine (Jun 4, 2007)

That's my dogs' wildest dream. They loooove my cats, but the cats are not always receptive to their love, lol. Whenever Muffin (cat) is laying still, Ripley (dog) will sneak up and try to lay beside her. Sometimes it works, but sometimes he can't help himself and tries to lick her and she runs away.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Unbelievable they like each other that much! What a cute video.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Cute video. Ollie is gorgeous.


----------



## passhon (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol: :lol: I thought the dog was about to eat the kitty!!! (joke)

So cute!! :wink:


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Now *that *is the cutest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Awww, I love that there is another kitty-LOVING dog here besides Ava. She does the same thing with Dani. That is adorable.


----------

